# H4 socket conversion



## Vbeez (Jan 24, 2006)

Hi
Looking for socket conversion from H4 to 9007 bulb. Where to buy ?
9004 & 9007 bulb any different, other than filament position ? 
Thanks


----------



## scott.cr (Jan 25, 2006)

Try this guy: http://www.danielsternlighting.com/

He's knowledgeable but a bit snotty.


----------



## Nell (Jan 27, 2006)

9004 and 9007 appears to look similar and can be modified to fit. BUT the filiment is aligned 90 degrees differently(as I recall). Not recommended to swap. Better to do a H4 conversion, if available.


----------



## Trouthead (Feb 2, 2006)

Do you presently have a vehicle that takes H-4 bulbs and you want to convert to 9004 or 9007??? 
If this is the case I would have to ask why, as 9004 and 9007 are among the worst bulbs made in any and all variations. 

Or do you have a vehicle that takes 9004's and you want to convert to H-4. This could be done from the wirering side i.e. a new socket that powers the bulb.

BUT neither bulb has the same mounting recepticle in the back of the headlight.

That all being said H-4 sockets and 9004/9007 sockets (they 07 and 04 are the same) can be bought. Daniel Stern is one site. NAPA or most auto parts stores is another.

I am really curious as to what you are trying to do.


----------



## Vbeez (Feb 4, 2006)

Thank you for your support guys. Gave my friend a relay set for his car without 
knowing kindda bulb his car using (he didn't know either), it's a Sport Trac 2003. I found out they were 9007 bulb, a bit confused with 9004 back then. Simply don't understand why two different bulbs with same socket (different wiring), safety issue ? Why not make one standard 9007 or 9004 or H4 ?

"If this is the case I would have to ask why, as 9004 and 9007 are among the worst bulbs made in any and all variations", how bad are they ?


----------



## Trouthead (Feb 6, 2006)

Did you get your friend a harness set that allows direct connection to the battery with heavier wires and two relays???? If you have a harness that is a 9004 I believe you can just switch the groun and the high beam lleads and it will work fine with 9007 bulbs. If I remember correctly the ground is the center wire and the high is the left wire as you look at the back of the socket sitting in the drivers seat.

I have no idea why 9007 and 9004 exist. H4 are better because they are available in many different wattages. 9007 are pretty much one wattage and 9004 have some high wattage junk available. Just an overall bad design to put light on the road, but 9007 is much better than 9004, but behind the other possibilities of H4, etc. The actual mounting portion of 9004 and 9007 is slightly different, but can be modified very readily. There is no way to use H4 in 9007 or 9004 period. For a long disertation on this topic of 9007 and 9004 go to www.maxima.org in the stickies on generation 4 (I think) maxima discussion of 1995s.


----------



## Vbeez (Feb 6, 2006)

Trouthead: Yes, I send him H4 relay harness set. Finally,he managed to changed them with 9007 sockets. 
Thanks for your info, now I know more about 9004/9007 bulb


----------

